# Jade Goby



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Just picked up a jade goby at the lfs. pics to follow.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Some pics as promised.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice looking fish.. love gobys and bichirs great bottom dwellers


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah hes cool to watch. I have never had one before.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nice pick up
fun fish indeed
hows things been going with the new addition? any questions or comments about him? feel free to post an update


----------

